# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ايهما افضل ؟ وارغو  ... ام الدافي ...؟

## طوكراوي

*وارغو الذي لعب موسم ونصف وقدم نصف موسم
ام الدافي الذي لعب نصف موسم وقدم موسم ونصف

وارغو المنحوس 
ام الدافي المحظوظ

وارغو المجتهد
ام الدافي الغيور
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*كلاهما احلاى
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*الأفضل منهم الأثنين معا لعيبتنا لو لعبوا من أجل الشعار الزي يرتدونه ومن أجل الولاء للنادي
يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*تسلمو ياشباب 
وانا رايي ان الدافي افضل بكثييييييييييييير

والله انا بحس انو الدافي وايداهور اكتر اتنين غيورين على المريخ
لذلك بقترح شطب المريخ باكلمه وتسجيل الدافي
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

وارغو الذي لعب موسم ونصف وقدم نصف موسم
ام الدافي الذي لعب نصف موسم وقدم موسم ونصف

وارغو المنحوس 
ام الدافي المحظوظ

وارغو المجتهد
ام الدافي الغيور









اكيد وارغو
                        	*

----------


## Boshkash

*الغريب ياطوكراوي الغيرة تجينا من المحترفين مامن الوطنيين وده عيب من اولادنا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بى وارقو والدافى
المريخ زيو مافى
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الدافي غيور وشفناه يتالم ويحرز الاهداف رجالة 

وارغو لاعب مهاري وحايقدم ان شاء الله 

الجواب :

عبد الكريم الدافي
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boshkash
					

الغريب ياطوكراوي الغيرة تجينا من المحترفين مامن الوطنيين وده عيب من اولادنا



 ما ده المحير بوبي زاتو
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*يا جماعة نحنا مشكلتنا الأساسية المهاجم الصريح سأقولها و سأظل أرددها .

*

----------


## azzreem

*اكيد وارغو
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*وارغو ثم وارغو ثم وارغو
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

يا جماعة نحنا مشكلتنا الأساسية المهاجم الصريح سأقولها و سأظل أرددها .



 دي مقتنعين بيها
بس الوسط محتاج دعم برضو
يعني الدافي مع المرابط
خليها ساي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*في بوست اخر قلتا انا الدافي نحس المريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*والله اى واحد أحسن من التانى وارغوووو سبب العزاب اما الدافى يكفى انهو الدافى فهم يلعبون للشعار هو المطلوب
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*انا مستحيل اكون قلت ان الدافي نحس

الدافي والراحل ايداهور اكثر من احبهم في المريخ


تخريمة
يادوب قريت كلمة (انا)

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

في بوست اخر قلتا انا الدافي نحس المريخ



الحبيب ود مامون
هسى عليك الله الطرف الايسر فى المريخ الكان بيمشى يعكس منو غير الدافى
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

انا مستحيل اكون قلت ان الدافي نحس

الدافي والراحل ايداهور اكثر من احبهم في المريخ



طوكراوي يا أخوي الزول دا هباش وأسمو (محمد كفاوي) وكان مع الناس بتاعين الأزياء في البوست بتاع المدير أختاهو عشان مايجيب ليك الهواء..
يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

والله اى واحد أحسن من التانى وارغوووو سبب العزاب اما الدافى يكفى انهو الدافى فهم يلعبون للشعار هو المطلوب



ود يعقوب شايفك عامل تقيل عشان نجحتا يعني ومافاضي لينا من قبيل نهبش فيك ونسأل وأنت ماشقال بينا الشقله شن جد في المخده الكيس الجديد ولا التنجيد.
يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*فى الوقت الراهن وارغو وكلاهما لعابين
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

طوكراوي يا أخوي الزول دا هباش وأسمو (محمد كفاوي) 
يالطيف



 كفاوي
ههههههه
اكتر من وارغو كده
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*وارغو لم يقدم شي مع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asim saif
					

وارغو لم يقدم شي مع المريخ



 ينصر دينك يا عاصم
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*بي صراحه ياطوكراوي انا شايف انو وارغو عاله علي فريق المريخ وخزانته
وماقدمه النفطي في 4شهور لم يقدمه وارغو في عام ونصف 
عشان نكون وقعين وارغو افضل من منو في محترفي المريخ ايداهو ولا كلتشي ولا النفطي ولا لاسانا 
ومن قبلهم علاء الزهره والدافي ووووووو
قارنوبين وارغو وايفوسا
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*والله كلامك صاح 
احسن من منو
ماقدمه النفطي في نصف موسم فاق ماقدمه وارغو وسيفوق ما سيقدمه ايضا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ووووورررررغو ميسي افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*ياشباب لكل واحد ميزه وأرغو مهاري وأستعراضي  حبتين 
أما الدافي لعاب وقلبو حار  ربنا يوفقم لخدمة الكيان
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*واااااااااااارقو
 ولا ينقص ذلك من مهاره الدافئ
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*وارغو عندو تعقيد الكرة أكثر  يعني بطي في الهجمه مابطي السرعه
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*الحمدلله الدافياب كتار
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ولا وااااااااحد
















































بس الاتنين معاً 
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*الدافي افضل ودي حقيقه لايحب جماهير لزعيم زكرها
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*وارغو  لاعب مهاري وصانع العاب مميز للغاية_  بس تجربة الإحتراف دي لسه جديده علية وتقريبا معظم إنتصارات المريخ الفاتت كان السبب فيها . لكنة يتعرض لهجوم عنيف وإحباطات شبه يومية من حملة الأقلام الزرقاء_ وللأسف إنتقلت العدوى لكتاب المريخ_ 
أما السسساخن أقصد الدافي فهو لاعب غيور  وقلبو حار  وأنا شايف إنو عاوز فتره عشان ينسجم مره أخري مع اللعيبه_ 
تخريمة: وارغو دا لو قعد مع عبدالعظيم حاج عمر نص ساعه بس   وقال ليهو واحدة من قصايدو الحماسية ديك بجيب ليكم كل مباراه قون
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*لاشك احد فى مهارة وارغو ولكن مشكلة وارغو انه لا يلعب لصالح المجموعة وحينما يفقد الكورة تشكل بداية هجمة ضد الفريق عكس الدافى الذى يخذن الكرة جيدا ومطارد جيد  للكرة اضف الى ذلك انو قلبو حار وغيور على الشعار ولا يقبل الهذيمة لذا فالافضلية هنا للدافى هذا من وجهة نظرى الضعيف
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*لسنا في مجال اختيار فكل ابناء المريخ سواء ويهمنا فقط من يكون بنا بارا  بالمريخ
*

----------


## mohammed31421

*لقد جلبنا هؤلاء المحترفين من اجل البطولات الخارجية فاذا فقدناها فلامعنى لبقائهم
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*حقيقي الدافي افضل ..غيور ومخلص وما قدمه في سته اشهر فاق (ما قدمه) وارغو في موسم ونصف
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
الغيره والحماس ميزه من مميزات اللاعب وهذه الميذه عند الدافي فقط اما وارغو لعاب لكن غير مفيد وما حماسي
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*والله وارغو لاعب صغير في السن ومن ناحية اللعب اسالو منو ناس هناي بعرفو زي جوع بطونوم لانو سقاهم من نفس الكاس بس مشكلتوالانانية اذا تخلص من الانانية يفضل وارغو ال........حارقو اما اذا واصل بهاالطريقية فسيكون خصم علي الفريق 
  بالنسبة للدافى فهو لاعب يحب فريق المريخ حب ابدي فهو في كل موسم تسجيلات ياتي ولاكن يرجع بخفي حنين صابر علي المريخ حبة للشعار يجعلة يبذل كل مجهوده لاثبات الذات وهذا هو المطلوب 
 من هنا ارسل رسالة لكل لاعبي المريخ واتمني ان تصل رسالة من صفوة الي صفوة حبو النجمة ايها الاعبين ستحققون الانتصارات اين نحن من عهد زيكو(مانديلا ) وابرهومة وجند نميري وماهو هذا العهد علينا ببعيد فاخلصو للعشعار وتركو الاستهتار ونظرو ماذا سيحصل


رسالة الجماهير الصفوة  ارفعو روح الاعبين المعنوية بالتشجيع النظيف وعدم الاحباط مثل يافلان ياماسورة وياعجوز وياليق هذه الهتافات تنعكس سلبا علي اداء الفريق بعد ردة فعل جماهيرة وعند الهزيمة نكون نحن السبب باحباطهم والهتاف ضدهم وبع هذا نجني كميات من الفضائح والهزائم ونلفي اللوم علي الاعبين ازرو لاعبيكم قفو معهم غنولهم ولاتهتفو ضدهم 

والله ما كتبت هذا الاعن حبي للزعيم وانتم وانا نريده ان يكون دائما زعيم يارب تصلح الحال ولاتشمت بناالعداء


تقبلو مروري عااااااااااااااااشقة الصفوة
*

----------


## ehabko

*[IMG]d:[/IMG]
المريخ عظيم ياريت الاعبين يحسوا باده
                        	*

----------

